# Laufententeich - Riesenproblem mit Algen!



## Erpel (12. Apr. 2010)

Hallo, zusammen,

wir haben einen kleinen Teich für unsere drei Laufenten. Der ist nicht groß und auch nicht tief ! (10 m² - etwa 3000 Liter, keine Pflanzen - die überleben nicht bei den __ Enten! Auch sonst keine Technik. Alle Pumpen verstopfen innerhalb von einer Woche, da die Enten viel Grünzeug in den Teich schleppen!). 

Wir wechseln das Wasser normalerweise alle 4-6 Wochen. Dann ist es schmutzig und im Sommer vorallem auch schön grün  ! 

Seit zwei Wochen aber haben wir mit einer fiesen Sache zu kämpfen. Innerhalb eines Tages wird das Wasser tiefgrün. Kleine Luftblasen sind ab und an zu sehen. Auf der Oberfläche ist eine Art Schleimschicht zu sehen. Und das innerhalb nur einer Woche nach Wasserwechsel. (Das haben wir im Hochsommer nicht bei 30 Grad Wassertemp.!).

Gestern morgen war das Wasser wieder recht klar. Über Nacht hat sich dieser "Schlork" aufgelöst. Nun aber ist der wieder da. Und diese Nacht auch nicht verschwunden.

Unsere Enten sind zum teil fies grün!!! Bah! Das hatten wir noch nie!

Wir sind ziemlich ratlos und möchten auch nicht alle 5 Tage das Wasser wechseln! 

Was könnten wir machen? Habt Ihr eine Ahnung, was das sein könnte? So aus der Ferne betrachtet?

Danke und beste Grüße
der Erpel aus dem Rheinland

PS: Das Bild zeigt nur den Teich im Ausschnitt. Hier ist das Problem nicht vorhanden!!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Laufententeich - Riesenproblem mit Algen!*

:willkommen bei uns Teich-:crazy

Na wenigstens hast Du keine Schneckenplage mehr 

Du könntest den Teich noch ordentlich beschatten, dies hilft sicher. Vielleicht legst Du auch einen kleinen seperaten Pflanzenteich an den Du mit Hasendrath umzäunst ?


Der Teich muss ebenso eine Biologie aufbauen können, durch den ständigen WW erreichst du eine immer wiederkehrende Algenblüte.

Ein BA wäre sicher gut - aber zum Thema viel Sch... rausfischen können unsere Koi Spezies sicher gut helfen.


----------



## luci (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Laufententeich - Riesenproblem mit Algen!*

Hallo Erpel,

das fiese grüne Zeug sind meines erachtens Blaualgen, nicht besonders schön da teilweise giftig. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle über die grüne Brühe freuen das sind Schwebealgen und produzieren Sauerstoff, Blaualgen verbrauchen Sauerstoff da sie ein Bakterium sind.
Blaualgen zu bekämpfen, wenn die sich mal richtig festgesetzthaben, kann mörderisch werden. Mal bei den Aquarianern nachschauen, davon kann man mehrere Bücher füllen ohne zu einen Ergebnis zu kommen.
Bei __ Enten ist das so ein Problem den Dreck raus zu bekommen. Die einzigen mir bekannten klaren Ententeiche haben einen (enormen) Durchfluß.
Rein theoretisch müßte eine noch Leistungsfähigere Filteranlage dran als bei Koi`s, hat was mit der Art und Weise der Verdauung zu tun. Es sei denn du bringst sie dazu nur noch auf den Rasen zu Sch..... ! 
Das einzige Preisgünstige was ich im moment raten kann ordentlich Durchlüften, mit wenigstens 1200 l/h um Wasserbewegung zu erzeugen. Das mögen die meisten Blaualgen nicht. Aber der Dreck (Nährstoffe) muss irgendwie raus bzw verdünnt werden.

Gruß luci


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Laufententeich - Riesenproblem mit Algen!*

Hallo Erpel,

und herzlich Willkommen bei uns!

Vielleicht hiflt Dir die Geschichte von Thomas weiter:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16793
und die Fortsetzung:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18648


----------



## Erpel (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Laufententeich - Riesenproblem mit Algen!*

Ach Du Sch...! Sorry!!! Aber etwas anderes fiel mir gerade nicht ein! Es sind also Blaualgen! Habe das eben anhand der Bildersuche bei google verifiziert. Und nun? 

Wie bekomme ich die weg? WW reicht alleine wohl nicht, oder?

LG und VIEEELEN DANK! Ihr habt ein tolles Forum!

Erpel


----------



## Erpel (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Laufententeich - Riesenproblem mit Algen!*

Ich lasse gerade das Wasser ab und versuche dann, mit dem Hochdruckreiniger den ganzen Mist wegzubekommen. Dann immer wieder absaugen und weg damit in den Kanal!

Oder habt Ihr bessere Ideen? 

Danke!


----------



## luci (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Laufententeich - Riesenproblem mit Algen!*

Hallo Erpel,

das grundlegende hast du schon getan, wenn sie wieder kommen kann das eine ewige Schlacht werden. Aus Aquarianerzeiten weiß ich nur das es etwas bringt einen Wasserwert richtig krass zu verschieben, zB. PH nach extrem sauer oder das Mittel der Wahl Redoxpotential (mit Wasserstoffperoxid).Das mögen sie überhaupt gar nicht,die __ Enten aber bestimmt auch nicht.Die müssten dann mal eine Auszeit vom Wasser nehmen.
Aber vieleicht hast du Glück und sie kommen gar nicht wieder.Also erst mal warten und beobachten.


----------



## Erpel (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Laufententeich - Riesenproblem mit Algen!*

Heute ist alles schön sauber  WW sei Dank! Mal schauen! 

Kann es auch damit zusammen hängen, dass wir gesammeltes Regenwasser sonst für den Teich nutzen?

Habe mal auf "Verdacht hin" frisches Leitungswasser genommen.

Gruß und Dank vom
Erpel


----------



## luci (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Laufententeich - Riesenproblem mit Algen!*

Hallo,

Also am Regenwasser glaube ich, lags nicht. Es sei denn es schwimmen ein paar tote Tiere drinnen rum oder es ist auf andere Art und Weise organisch verschmutzt.
Auf jeden Fall haste mit dem Leitungswasser kein Fehler gemacht. Hat meist andere Werte und so was gefällt den Blauen nicht.

Gruß luci


----------

